# Yuffie popped



## gelarphoenix (Dec 12, 2013)

After I had a feeling that Yuffie was pregnant she grew like a balloon and just when you didn't think she could get any fatter she'd keep growing. 
All told she had 11 healthy kits on the 18th and so far she's doing great. Very fussy about her nesting though. Suddenly decides she wants to be elsewhere and will move them all somewhere else. My SO has a video of her carrying one as she runs around the cage and then drops it into her food before picking it back up an dropping it with the others. We've managed to let her out for play time and tidy the cage a little as well as counting the kittens. 4 pews i believe and the rest are hooded/capped. I think there may be one hooded in a lighter colour as it looks blue but due to parentage it'll probably be black. So adorable, they squeak like mad when mummy rat comes near. 

Meanwhile poor cloud is missing his girlfriend/sister. He seems to be sleeping a lot so I reckon he needs some more playtime. I've decided I want to keep one, possibly two and give the rest to good knowledgable homes and then get both Yuffie and Cloud fixed so they can stay together and eventually get the rats we keep done, clearly i'll have to pick two girls or boys.














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

